# Gloves



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

We all know if we don't wear gloves we get cut, green from the copper and filthy 
But I hate wearing gloves, I like the dexterity that I have bare hand 
Are there any gloves that grip and feel like your not wearing any?


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Gloves? I bare hand my snake cable and wipe the excess solder off of joints with the tip of my fingers. Then go home and eat dinner with them. 

I wear nitrile or mechanics gloves. My hands are manly, but not many ladies like the leather palm.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah they don't appreciate it in certain areas ha ha


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ptturner91 said:


> We all know if we don't wear gloves we get cut, green from the copper and filthy But I hate wearing gloves, I like the dexterity that I have bare hand Are there any gloves that grip and feel like your not wearing any?


I'll show you the kind I use tomorrow. They are thin, cut resistant, grippy, and thick enough to finger flick a joint.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> I'll show you the kind I use tomorrow. They are thin, cut resistant, grippy, and thick enough to finger flick a joint.


Do they feel like your not wearing gloves ?


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Finger flick a joint ha ha


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ptturner91 said:


> Do they feel like your not wearing gloves ?


No, but every glove I've found that is that thin doesn't last. I literally wore a pair of these gloves for 5 months. Machine washable and everything. Heck, I had a grinder bounce and knock my finger, glove didn't even tear.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> No, but every glove I've found that is that thin doesn't last. I literally wore a pair of these gloves for 5 months. Machine washable and everything. Heck, I had a grinder bounce and knock my finger, glove didn't even tear.


Really? What brand are they?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Gtek, I'll snap a pic and post it after work


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Microflex Ultra One. Made for auto mechanics. Oil refineries up here use them. I buy them by the case.

They got this page for glove selection: 
http://www.microflex.com/Products/Wizard.aspx#Wizard

I order direct (for decades), but you may have to go to 3rd party: 1-800-876-6866


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Versaflex powder free nitrile


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Here they are. If you're in new construction and not service... These are a good buy.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> Here they are. If you're in new construction and not service... These are a good buy.


Nice. Where do you pick those up?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

ibeplumber said:


> Nice. Where do you pick those up?


Safety supply store.


----------



## TC27 (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## TC27 (Mar 10, 2012)

doesnt even feel like you're wearing gloves. i do new/remodel commercial work. great dexterity. usually a pair lasts a month. 

*http://www.bestvalsup.com/G-Tek-MaxiFlex-34-874-Ultimate-Nitrile-Coated-p/pip-34-874.htm*


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

TC27 said:


> doesnt even feel like you're wearing gloves. i do new/remodel commercial work. great dexterity. usually a pair lasts a month. http://www.bestvalsup.com/G-Tek-MaxiFlex-34-874-Ultimate-Nitrile-Coated-p/pip-34-874.htm


I use those too, my only complaint is that if you catch a drip of solder on the top of the glove, you're feeling it til it cools.


----------



## TC27 (Mar 10, 2012)

that's the biggest downfall of them. i have a few scars. the other downfall is, i think they hold in the cold.


----------

